# Employment in Texas



## ChickenMcSuckIT (Apr 19, 2012)

So this goes out to my fellow Texans, I have applied for several jobs as an EMT-B with no success.  I was torn between working as a Basic for a little while and going to get my Paramedic.  My questions is once I do obtain my Paramedic is finding a job/career department as difficult as it is as a Basic?


----------



## kindofafireguy (Apr 19, 2012)

Not sure where you live, but have you tried any smaller county units? I got my start at a place that paid about as much as McDonald's (literally), but it was easier to get on and good experience. Call volume was pretty low, but it was still 9-1-1 experience.

Again, not sure if that's an option where you live.


----------



## ChickenMcSuckIT (Apr 19, 2012)

kindofafireguy said:


> Not sure where you live, but have you tried any smaller county units? I got my start at a place that paid about as much as McDonald's (literally), but it was easier to get on and good experience. Call volume was pretty low, but it was still 9-1-1 experience.
> 
> Again, not sure if that's an option where you live.



I am actually pretty open, I am moving back to the Central Texas area in a few months from a 6 yr enlistment in the military.  I have pretty much applied from Temple, south to SA to the CC area and I have looked in the West Texas area.  I even put in for a spot in East Texas.  Perhaps it could be that my availablity is out a few months so no one is interested, not sure though.  I just didnt want to come back to Texas still looking for a gig, I wanted to already have one lined up.

If I go to Paramedic school and finish up next spring, I dont want my applications to recieve the same response.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 19, 2012)

The job market is crap pretty much anywhere you go. You'll have better luck as a Paramedic and with no experience, I'm assuming please correct me if I'm wrong, in civilian EMS it's probably your best bet. EMTs and Medics are a dime a dozen. 

I hate to say it but this topic has been covered in great, informative detail by multiple members who actively work in Texas in multiple threads.

http://emtlife.com/search.php?searchid=2777804


----------



## medic417 (Apr 19, 2012)

Fewer positions available.  You missed the expansions and big turnovers by a few years.  Texas is finally hitting the point that the rest of the USA is in an over saturation of workers.  There are still jobs but you have to work harder to find them.  There are a number of companies that always take apps but seldom hire.  There are firms that hire constant.  Why the turn over?  Investigate before you sign on.


----------



## kindofafireguy (Apr 19, 2012)

ChickenMcSuckIt, I may be in the same boat soon. My wife has made it pretty far in the hiring process at a larger university, so we may be moving to the Temple area soon.

Which would mean giving up my sweet, cushy civil service job and put me back on the market.

I'll have several years 9-1-1 experience (at the basic level), but at that point I'll just be a freshly minted intermediate. So this has not settled my fears any.

I may have to go back to stripping.

Crap.


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 20, 2012)

In the San Antonio area I've literally had to turn down job offers I never even applied for. The job market down here for paramedics is quite good in my opinion. Granted, the first job you land might not be the final job you want, but you should have no problem at all just finding a job to get you started.


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 20, 2012)

Five(ish) more months....

I'm in the same boat. HRC needs to process this paperwork!


----------



## DFKlein (Apr 20, 2012)

I am going to be in that same situation, starting EMT school next week and planning on Paramedic School in March time frame next year. Thank god for the GI Bill to give me some income while in school.  Kinda hoping to land something within 2 months of finishing EMT, don't care if its EMS, Private Ambulance or a floor tech @ an ER.


----------



## MNCROB (Apr 20, 2012)

ChickenMcSuckIT said:


> So this goes out to my fellow Texans, I have applied for several jobs as an EMT-B with no success.  I was torn between working as a Basic for a little while and going to get my Paramedic.  My questions is once I do obtain my Paramedic is finding a job/career department as difficult as it is as a Basic?



Shoot me a p.m, I might have a lead for you.


----------



## ChickenMcSuckIT (Apr 20, 2012)

DFKlein,

I agree if it wasn't for my GI BIll, and the fact that my wife is finishing LVN/LPN school in two weeks I would seriously have to reconsider my decision.  When a cashier makes more than an EMT or a Paramedic for that matter it is a sad day.  I guess if the market isnt out there I can just stay in school and finish my degree.  I have noticed that if your interested in the Fire route that many departments that usually only hire certified firefighters also open their doors to paramedics only. Atleast I still have a few months left to continue looking.


----------



## kindofafireguy (Apr 20, 2012)

My department only requires EMT-B, but you do have to be certified as firefighter already as well. But we're expanding and hiring a crapload of new people over the next few years.


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 20, 2012)

There's also a few fire departments around here that will hire you with just your paramedic cert and put you through the fire academy on their dime.


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 21, 2012)

What sort of opportunities for a Hispanic female are there in Beaumont? Acadian sounds awesome, but I need my wife to feel comfortable there too, and from what I've heard from a few people from there, Hispanics don't exactly fit in...


----------



## ChickenMcSuckIT (Apr 21, 2012)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> What sort of opportunities for a Hispanic female are there in Beaumont? Acadian sounds awesome, but I need my wife to feel comfortable there too, and from what I've heard from a few people from there, Hispanics don't exactly fit in...



I have seen that Acadian is offering a $5k sign on bonus for that area.  That area is one that I simply look past. I do not like to judge, but that part of East Texas to me is still pretty racially charged.  When I was stationed in Mississippi and we would travel through there we would always stop for gas in that area and I always made sure my handgun was ready to go to work.  This is just my opinion, I have only spent minimal time driving through there.  You could always have her try the hospitals, I know most people want the rush of responding to 911 calls but I feel like the ER is a great place to gain experience.  The way I always look at it is if you have 4 ambulances that each respond to two calls each as a memeber of the ambulance you will have two patient contacts.  If all four of those ambulances go to the same hospital and your are in the ER you have the potiential to have 8 different patient contacts, with possibly 8 different signs/symptoms.  Just my opinion since I dont have that much experience I use a little math.


----------



## DFKlein (Apr 21, 2012)

Ya the only problem for me is Fire Department will touch me with my disability. It sucks (in my opinion) that you have to fire fighter certified to be EMS for a lot city jobs. So for me it would be local/private companies, ER, prisons and ect.


----------



## shfd739 (Apr 21, 2012)

ChickenMcSuckIT said:


> I do not like to judge, but that part of East Texas to me is still pretty racially charged.



This^^^. I spent time there 1 1/2 years ago as part of an aquisition and the stories I heard then of black medics being refused entry into homes, a still active KKK faction etc. surprised me. 

I think the hispanics had things a little better than the blacks but that area still has its rough spots.


----------



## ChickenMcSuckIT (Apr 21, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> This^^^. I spent time there 1 1/2 years ago as part of an aquisition and the stories I heard then of black medics being refused entry into homes, a still active KKK faction etc. surprised me.
> 
> I think the hispanics had things a little better than the blacks but that area still has its rough spots.



Yeah and it didn't help when Katrina hit NOLA.  The flood gates were open and the crime in East Texas, Houston, and Dallas rose drastically.  I just the same not live or work in that area.

Anyways we shall see as far as employment goes, if all else fails I will go get my Paramedic, and then if its rough then I will just finish my degree and see where I go from there.


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 21, 2012)

Its definitely going to be a change from El Paso.


----------



## bigdogems (Apr 21, 2012)

Acadian is offering 5k bonus for Houston. 10k bonus for Beaumont but it also requires residency. But it is also for paramedic and I know the Beaumont requires a 2 year contract. You have to keep actively looking and be careful of shady companies but Houston always has jobs open and the bigger privates pay pretty decent. If you getting ready to get discharged employers usually take fresh out of the military as a plus.


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 21, 2012)

As long as its got some 911, not shady, and pays OK, Ill consider it.


----------



## ChickenMcSuckIT (Apr 21, 2012)

bigdogems said:


> Acadian is offering 5k bonus for Houston. 10k bonus for Beaumont but it also requires residency. But it is also for paramedic and I know the Beaumont requires a 2 year contract. You have to keep actively looking and be careful of shady companies but Houston always has jobs open and the bigger privates pay pretty decent. If you getting ready to get discharged employers usually take fresh out of the military as a plus.



You know I figured since I was coming off of 6 years active duty and the fact that I have pretty decent loyalty to past employers that I would be an ideal candidate.  Then again I could just be being impatient and not giving the companies time to get back to me.  It is still a concern that I have as I dont want to be without a job.  I contacted Acadian and the "recruiter" or whoever they are pretty much said contact them when I move back to Texas.

I was hoping that since I was flying down and going on vacation in mid May that I would be able to set up some test or interviews.  NO luck though, oh well I guess I just gotta keep trying just gotta get lucky once.


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 22, 2012)

Who covers Corpus Christi and the surrounding area? My squad leader has pretty much sold me on San Antonio/Bee County/Live Oak County (essentially Acadian's southwest service area) but I'd like to know more about the area.

Thanks!


----------



## ChickenMcSuckIT (Apr 22, 2012)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Who covers Corpus Christi and the surrounding area? My squad leader has pretty much sold me on San Antonio/Bee County/Live Oak County (essentially Acadian's southwest service area) but I'd like to know more about the area.
> 
> Thanks!



Its Guardian EMS from what I can find on the web.  They cover Corpus Christi, and the Gregory/Portland area.  Rocketmedic40 I was stationed in CC and I actaully applied with Guardian EMS as an EMT-B and never heard anything back from them.  If you need any insight to the area please feel free to PM me.


----------



## shfd739 (Apr 22, 2012)

ChickenMcSuckIT said:


> Its Guardian EMS from what I can find on the web.  They cover Corpus Christi, and the Gregory/Portland area.  Rocketmedic40 I was stationed in CC and I actaully applied with Guardian EMS as an EMT-B and never heard anything back from them.  If you need any insight to the area please feel free to PM me.



Doesnt Corpus Christi FD handle the city transports? 

Im having trouble figuring out who else handles 911 down there. Best I can tell its a big mix of providers.


----------



## ChickenMcSuckIT (Apr 22, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> Doesnt Corpus Christi FD handle the city transports?
> 
> Im having trouble figuring out who else handles 911 down there. Best I can tell its a big mix of providers.



I believe you are right, CCFD does handle thier own city limits. I know I applied with Guardian EMS on thier website they have that.  You might be able to look under San Patricio County not sure if that helps.


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm still thinking San Antonio is better.


----------



## shfd739 (Apr 22, 2012)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> I'm still thinking San Antonio is better.



Lots. And corpus can be day tripped if you want to do the beach thing. 

Im just curious who/what's down there?


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 22, 2012)

Same here. An acquaintance of mine has very few positive things to say about Guardian, and I'm a fan of San Antonio.


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 25, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> Doesnt Corpus Christi FD handle the city transports?
> 
> Im having trouble figuring out who else handles 911 down there. Best I can tell its a big mix of providers.



For some reason, I keep picturing hurricane-force winds held down by leftover Deepwater Horizon oil.


----------

